# How much is for a new axle?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

HOw much do you guys think is for a new axle. Is it pretty cheap or expense?, or buying a aftermarket would be cheaper.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> HOw much do you guys think is for a new axle. Is it pretty cheap or expense?, or buying a aftermarket would be cheaper.


Call Autozone, your local Nissan Dealership, Mossy Nissan ect and they will give you a price.

Autozone ones were like somewhere around $130 for both. OEM Axle seals are about $15 for both. Tranny fluid depends on what kind you get


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Does it come with teh whole axle like with the cv boots n everything?


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

buy aftermarket. 65 bucks a side. two hours or less to install....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

There are shortcomings in those "bargain" replacement axles. Look at the last post in *this* thread.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> There are shortcomings in those "bargain" replacement axles. Look at the last post in *this* thread.


I got my Axles from Advanced Auto. They had the shields on them...at first I thought they were Axle seals. I was like WTF they are giving me free axle seals?

Get the GCK brand and they come with them. Also I payed for Remanufactured Axles but they gave me Brand New GCK's when I turned my Axles cores in.

We were talking about them Here they are very nice...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

what does this sheild look like? my old axels and my new axels looked identical when compared side by side. 

and whats all that about the boot and grease quality? i got the driver side from autozone and the passenger side from advance, and they were the same brand...but i can't remember what it was (cardone?). are these good quality or should i expect problems in the future?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Grease and boot quality are important to longgevity of an Axle. Nissan OEM axles and other good Axles use good boots and Synthetic grease.


----------

